# Hallo & Sorry



## sumobaer (22 Jan. 2015)

Leider gibt's hier grad kein Loch zum Versinken, aber eigentlich müßte ich das jetzt... 

Bevor ich aber hier vierjähriges Registrierungs-Jubiläum feiere, werde ich hiermit meinen verpassten Vorstellungspost nachholen. Ich war wirklich der Meinung, den geschrieben zu haben, aber gerade eben hat mich die "0" bei _erstellte Themen_ so derart angesprungen.

Also der sumobaer heißt Stefan, ist Anfang 40, kommt aus dem nördlichen Schwarzwald und beschäftigt sich beruflich mit der Administration von Servern. 

Und bevor ich das vergesse, möchte ich gleich noch den fleissigen Bilder- & Video-Postern danken für die tolle Arbeit und Mühe, die hinter den Beiträgen steckt.

Jetzt dürft Ihr draufkloppen, verdient hab' ich's... Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß ich dieses Forum weltklasse finde.


----------



## Robe22 (22 Jan. 2015)

Also, ich kloppe schon mal nicht drauf


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Jan. 2015)

Da gibts ganz andere Kandidaten, auf die man kloppen könnte  und manche schaffen es nie hierher 





und weiterhin viel Spaß hier :thumbup:


----------



## Muli (23 Jan. 2015)

Lieber zu spät als nie sagt der Volksmund


----------



## Max100 (23 Jan. 2015)

Nett geschrieben, drum auch keine Kloppe!


----------



## Hehnii (23 Jan. 2015)

Wer hatte denn hier vierjähriges Registrierungs-Jubiläum?  

Auch von mir noch mal *Herzlich Willkommen* und ich wünsche noch eine lange Zeit hier bei uns. :thumbup:


----------



## imsoweak (25 Jan. 2015)

Ich bin erst seit heute da hallo leutzs


----------



## wellington (27 Feb. 2015)

Hallo here


----------



## Leglove (2 März 2015)

Welcome, auch ich bin neu


----------



## data.echo (5 Juli 2015)

welcome, ich bin ebenfalls neu hier und wünsche dir weiterhin viel spaß!


----------

